

Hard To Believe But Motorola Is Now A Software Company - medianama
http://moconews.net/article/419-hard-to-believe-but-motorola-is-now-a-software-company/

======
pavlov
There's a lot of software on a modern phone. For at least a decade, all the
major mobile phone manufacturers have been large software companies.

I don't see what would have changed significantly at Motorola: if anything,
they seem to be scaling back their software effort, letting Google take care
of the platform.

(Previously Mot was involved with Symbian and had a custom mobile Linux
variant -- <http://developer.motorola.com/platforms/mobile-linux> \-- in
addition to its proprietary "dumbphone" OS which is used on most of the
handsets the company still manages to sell. All of these projects are likely
much bigger efforts in terms of manpower than this new "social" shell on top
of Android.)

~~~
Daishiman
I believe Mobile Linux is still in use with their MP3-phone hybrids. It uses a
customized kernel and a very thin shell; its focus is completely different
from that of smartphone OSes.

------
yangyang
Hard to believe because it's not true.

Completely misleading headline. Motorola obviously still makes tons of
hardware, and they even make the phone in question in this review.

